# Join American Poultry Auction & Chat!



## PRF_Stone (May 27, 2013)

Everyone looking to sell or buy poultry please join American Poultry Auction & Chat!
This is one of the GROUPS on the forum!


----------



## hillbilly61 (Apr 18, 2013)

Please share a link to their site


----------



## PRF_Stone (May 27, 2013)

www.chickenforum.com/groups/americanpoultryauction&chat


----------

